# مثال محلول بواسطة برنامج hap (طلب الأخ العزيز "مهندس صبري سعيد")



## أسامة الحلبي (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

أخواني الأعزاء في المنتدى , نظراً لضرورة معرفة كيفية حساب الأحمال الحرارية للحيز المراد تكييفه, وباعتبار أن استخدام جهاز الحاسب يسهل إلى حد كبير جداً هذه العملية بالإضافة إلى دقة النتائج, وجب على كل مهندس مصمم في مجال التكييف تعلم كيفية التعامل مع هذه البرامج, ولعل أحد أشهر برامج حساب الأحمال الحرارية هو برنامج HAP , وفي هذا الموضوع قمت بتجهيز ملف يوضح فيه مثال محلول مع الصور عن هذا البرنامج وذلك بناء على طلب الأخ "مهندس صبري سعيد" وكي تعم الفائدة جميع الأعضاء . وهذا هو رابط الملف:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/47386_01321538140.rar
 
في النهاية أرجو الفائدة للجميع وأجري على الله ... لا أريد جزاءاً ولا شكوراً ... لكني أمر بمحنة صعبة فادعوا لأخيكم بتفريج همه.




> تم استبدال رابط الملفات برابط مباشر على المنتدى بناءا على طلب العضو صاحب الموضوع
> تحياتى ....
> Zanitty


----------



## ضيف سليمان (11 يونيو 2010)

الرابط مش شغال ابعت واحد تانى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## HMS (11 يونيو 2010)

أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يفرج همك ويرفع عنك كربك ..

والرابط شغال 100% ..

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (12 يونيو 2010)

الأخ "ضيف سليمان" هذا رابط آخر:
http://rapidshare.com/files/398065975/HAP_example.rar.html

الأخ "HMS" 
مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hamadalx (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م شهاب (12 يونيو 2010)

hms قال:


> أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يفرج همك ويرفع عنك كربك ..
> 
> والرابط شغال 100% ..
> 
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء


 مشكور على المجهود الطيب


----------



## Quanta (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم

بصراحة شرح رائع

بالنسبة يا أخي للاصدار اللي بتستخدمه ممكن ترفعه لاني دايخ عليه بصراحة

الاصدار اللي عندي مش كامل وهو HAP System Design Load


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي مهندس أسامة الحلبي 
اشكرك كثيرا على سرعة استجابتك 
و ما اعجبني هو طريقتك في تناول المثال بالصور، و الحقيقة انك وفرت على ركن من عقلي لأني كنت اود ان أكون سباقا للخيرو حاولت ان اسأل زملاء شرحت لهم كيف يتم الحساب بالبرنامج و شاركتهم في حساب مشروع و اثنين دون ان اشاركهم في العائد ، و لا طلبت ، و لو اعطوني ما اخذت ، ولما طلبت منهم نقل الشرح و لو لوحدة واحدة بحكم انهم يمتلكون من ادوات الكمبيوتر ما لم اتعلمه ماطلوا رغم ان الله فتح عليهم بسبب ما تعلموه ، و اتمني لهم الخير ،
لكن انتم البركة ،
وقد اثلجت صدري فالخير في امة محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم الي يوم الدين 
زادكم الله من فضله و علمه
و بارك الله لكم وفرج الله عن كل مهموم كربه
عليك ياسيدي بقراءة سورة الواقعة ويس و الدعاء : اللهم فارج الهم و كاشف الغم مجيب دعوة المضطرين انت ترحمني فارحمني برحمتك رحمة تغننا بها عن رحمة من سواك 
أفوض أمري الي الله ان الله بصير بالعباد 
وسورة الم نشرح لك صدرك 
واكثر من الاستغفار و كلمات : سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان ربي العظيم 
و الدعاء : اللهم اني اعيذ نفسي بعظمتك و رحمتك و جودك وكرمك و بكلماتك التامات من شر خلقك اجمعين اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على المصطفي محمد عدد خلق الله و مداد كلماتك و رضا نفسك و تسبيحات مخلوقاتك الي يوم الدين 
اللهم اذهب عنا الهم و الغم وشرور خلقك انت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الظالمين و الفاسقين و المنافقين و كل من بعلمك تعلمه يكيد لي انك انت الوهاب العزيز الحليم الكريم فالق الحب و النوي و مسير السحاب و مفتت الجبال و انت رب العرش الكريم ، بيدك ناصيتي و نواصي مخلوقاتك بك أغوث و بك الوذ ياربي و رب كل شئ سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 
فرج الله عنك و شرح صدرك بالإيمان و قراءة القرآن آمين


----------



## سمير شربك (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير للفائدة الكبيرة التي قدمتها


----------



## ضيف سليمان (12 يونيو 2010)

الاخ ميكانيزم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (12 يونيو 2010)

أشكر جميع الأخوة الذين ردوا ردوداً طيبة...

وأخص بالشكر العزيز "مهندس صبري سعيد" على رده الرائع, وإن شاء الله يا أخي سأقوم بقراءة جميع السور والأدعية والأذكار التي كتبتها, وبارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (12 يونيو 2010)

Quanta قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم
> 
> بصراحة شرح رائع
> 
> ...




أخي العزيز لعلك تجد ضالتك في المواضيع التالية في منتدانا:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134689.html
أو:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t184077.html
أو:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136996.html


وإن لم تكن الروابط تعمل, أو أن النسخة التي تريدها _وهي نسخة HAP 4.41 Energy Analysis _ غير موجودة ضمن المواضيع الرجاء إعلامي وسأقوم إن شاء الله برفع النسخة لك

ومشكور على ردك اللطيف


----------



## Quanta (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام والرد
بالنسبة لأول رابط فيه نفس الاصدار الموجود عندي
الرابطين الآخرين معطوبين
ومعلش هنتعبك معانا لكن أجرك عند الله لمساعدتك إخوانك


----------



## اسامة اشرى (12 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا اخى على هذا الشرح الرائع


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (12 يونيو 2010)

quanta قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام والرد
> بالنسبة لأول رابط فيه نفس الاصدار الموجود عندي
> الرابطين الآخرين معطوبين
> ومعلش هنتعبك معانا لكن أجرك عند الله لمساعدتك إخوانك



إن شاء الله أخي الكريم سأقوم غداً برفع البرنامج


----------



## pora (12 يونيو 2010)

تمام ياجماعه والله


----------



## has2006 (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وفرج الله همك


----------



## MKH_R7G (13 يونيو 2010)

اللهم فرج كرب اخانا
مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذا الشرح الجميل . وشكرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (14 يونيو 2010)

أشكر جميع الأخوان على ردودهم ... ومن يرغب في أي سؤال حول البرنامج أنا جاهز للر إن شاء الله


----------



## السيد زرد (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك وفى والديك وفى ذريتك


----------



## حسام محمد (18 يونيو 2010)

الله يفرج عليك كربتك يارب 
ويفتح عليك ويوفقك أنت وأهل بيتك وجميع المسلمين 
والله العظيم كنت ناطر هيك شي بفارغ الصبر وبالأخص أنو لغتي الانكليزية مو كتير قوية 
الله يبارك فيك 
والف شكر 
اخوك المهندس حسام محمد


----------



## حسام محمد (18 يونيو 2010)

بدي اتسآل عليك يا معلمنا
لو تعطينا مثال مشروح بالطريقة الكلاسيكية ( حسابات تصميمية .. ) 
ونفس المشروع ع الهاب 
لو سمحت الله يخليلنا ياك 
ودائما نحو الأفضل إن شاء الله 
الله يوفقك ويفرج كربتك يارب 
والف شكر


----------



## amr fathy (18 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mechanical wheel (22 يونيو 2010)

يا هندسة الروابط كلها م شغالة لو سمحت ترفعه تاني على سيرفر اخر علشان انا محتاجه ضروري


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (23 يونيو 2010)

mechanical wheel قال:


> يا هندسة الروابط كلها م شغالة لو سمحت ترفعه تاني على سيرفر اخر علشان انا محتاجه ضروري



تكرم يا أخي ... وهذه روابط جديدة:

http://rapidshare.com/files/402033332/HAP_example.doc.html

أو:

http://www.4shared.com/document/YcOLRyeg/HAP_example.html

أو:
http://www.m5zn.com/files-062310090650vvf47k3u-HAP example.doc


----------



## م رشدي حموده (23 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزيت خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## lawlaw (23 يونيو 2010)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (24 يونيو 2010)

تم إضافة روابط جديدة


----------



## حسام محمد (25 يونيو 2010)

بدي اتسآل عليك يا معلمنا
لو تعطينا مثال مشروح بالطريقة الكلاسيكية ( حسابات تصميمية .. ) 
ونفس المشروع ع الهاب 
لو سمحت الله يخليلنا ياك 
ودائما نحو الأفضل إن شاء الله 
الله يوفقك ويفرج كربتك يارب 
والف شكر


----------



## mohaned alaa (25 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز الغالي مشكووووووووووور جدا وفرج الله همك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (27 يونيو 2010)

Quanta قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم
> 
> بصراحة شرح رائع
> 
> ...



أخي العزيز قمت برفع البرنامج HAP 4.41 كاملاً وتجده ضمن الموضوع التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t206370.html#post1712338


----------



## kamaro (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hvacr (28 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزبز شكرا لك على هدا الموضوع اللطيف وادعوا الله ان يفرج عنك محنتك .....
عليك بالدعاء في الصباح والمساء بهدا الدعاء مع قراءة سورة الضحى واية الكرسي وسورة الإنشراح مع المواضبة والدعاء هو :
بسم الله الدي لايضر مع اسمه شئء في الأرض ولافي السماءوهو السميع العليم .


----------



## mech_mahmoud (28 يونيو 2010)

الله يسلمك انت والمهندس صبري


----------



## مهندس امين (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله 
شرح رائع جدا 
الله يبارك فيك ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة 
بس عندي سؤال اذا كنت بدي اركب سبلت يونت شو بتختار في system and equipment 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس امين (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو من لديه قيم u-values للشبابيك والابواب ارجو تزويدنا بها


----------



## م. رياض النجار (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير ياهندسة


----------



## hanisami (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا أخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## eehaboo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وفرج همك ونفس كربك جاري التحميل وشكرا لمجهودك


----------



## zanaty2010 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

والله يا اخى انت مشكور بس للاسف الرابط فيه حاجه مش عاوز يحمل الملف ياريت تعيد رفعه


----------



## ammar-sl (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شلدون (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخى و فرج الله همك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي ميكتنيزم
وحشتنا مشاركاتك القيمة


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك كل خير . وشكرا


----------



## سيدحسن1 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا ياخي 
لي سؤال وهو عندما يكون عندي مشروع محسوب عن طريق برنامج الهاب واللي قام بحساب البرنامج مقسمة الي zoneعندما اريد من هذه zone منطقة معين كيف تخرج عندما اريد عمل مخرجات لهذة المنطقة فقط لاني كلما اردت الاخراج لهذة المنطقة فقط ياتي الحمل الكلي لل zone
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ارجوا الاهتمام والرد من فضلك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

سيدحسن1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا ياخي
> لي سؤال وهو عندما يكون عندي مشروع محسوب عن طريق برنامج الهاب واللي قام بحساب البرنامج مقسمة الي zoneعندما اريد من هذه zone منطقة معين كيف تخرج عندما اريد عمل مخرجات لهذة المنطقة فقط لاني كلما اردت الاخراج لهذة المنطقة فقط ياتي الحمل الكلي لل zone
> وجزاك الله خيرا
> ارجوا الاهتمام والرد من فضلك



اعذرني يا أخي لم أفهم سؤالك جيداً :82: ... ممكن توضح أكثر ما المشكلة وما المطلوب؟


----------



## سيدحسن1 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الاهتمام والرد
المشكلة ان الذي قام بحسابات مقسم الارضي الي 54 zone .وعندما اريد كمية الطن التبريدي لغرفة معينة من غرف الدور الارضي انا بقوم باختيار رقم الفراغ حسب التسمية الفراغ اللي انا عايز احسبه ثم بضغط علي view desgin
فيخرج كمية الطن التبيريدي للمساحة لكلها وليس للمكان المراد
معذرة علي عدم دقة التعبير 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم سيد حسن,

الي فهمتو منك أنو عندك مشروع فيه أكتر من منطقة (Zone), وكل منطقة تحوي أكثر من حيز (Space) وأنت تريد معرفة كمية التدفق المطلوب لحيز معين ضمن منطقة ما.
إذا كان هذا سؤالك اتبع ما يلي:
1- من قائمة Systems انقر بالزر اليمين للفأرة على النظام المطلوب حسابه واختر print/view design data (هذه الخطوة معروفة بس مشان نمشي مع بعض خطوة خطوة :34
2- من القائمة التي تظهر لك اختر الخيار الأول والثاني كما هو موضح في الصورة المرفقة report. ثم انقر preview
3- اذهب إلى الصفحة الثانية من التقرير ستجد التدفق المطلوب لكل حيز آخر الصفحة ضمن الجدول Space Loads and Airflows كما هو موضح في الصورة المرفقة zone

وهو المطلوب
___________________________________________________

لكن يا أخي هنا ألفت نظرك إلى التفرقة ما بين المنطقة (Zone) وهي عبارة عن مجوعة العناصر التحكمية (يعني ترموستات) والتي تقوم بتكييف حيز واحد أو أكثر
بينما الحيز (Space) عبارة عن فراغ محدود بجدارن وسقف وأرضية (ممكن نقول عنه غرفة) وهو أصغر بنية يمكن ادخالها ضمن البرنامج
ويمكن للبرنامج أن يحسب الاستطاعة المطلوبة للمنطقة مع التدفق الكلي المطلوب, وفي الصفحة الثانية يبين قيمة التدفق في كل حيز ولا يعطيك الاستطاعة التبريدية لكل حيز لأنها غير مفيدة.

أرجو أن أكون قد أصبت في فهم مرادك وأن يكون شرحي واضحاً, ولا تتردد يا أخي في السؤال مرات عدة فنحن في الخدمة, وإذا أردت أيضا حوّل المشروع الي عندك إلى ملف أرشيفي وأرسله لي عندها يمكن تبسيط الأمور أكثر


----------



## eng.muneer (8 نوفمبر 2010)

فرج الله عنك و شرح صدرك بالإيمان


----------



## سيدحسن1 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي 
ولكن انا فعلت ما قالت انت ولكن ايضا يعطيني عدد الzone ;كلها مع العلم ان هذة ال zone يوجد فيها ماهو مغذي بوحدات مناولة وحدات ملف ومروحة .
شكرا لسعة صدرك
وقال النبي صلي الله علية وسلم (من قال لاخيه جزاك الله خيرا فقد وفي)
فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيدحسن1 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
رفعت لك يا اخي الملف وهو باصدار 4.41لبرنامج الهاب فعلي سبيل المثال اذا كنت اريد معرفة السعة التبريدية للفراغ رقم g214 كيف لي ان احصل علي هذا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

سيدحسن1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رفعت لك يا اخي الملف وهو باصدار 4.41لبرنامج الهاب فعلي سبيل المثال اذا كنت اريد معرفة السعة التبريدية للفراغ رقم g214 كيف لي ان احصل علي هذا
> وجزاك الله خيرا



أخي لم أجد الملف

إذا كان الملف ذو حجم صغير ارفعه على المنتدى, أما إن كان بحجم كبير ارفعه على أحد مواقع الرفع المعروفة


----------



## سيدحسن1 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/SMrEPCee/sayed.html


----------



## سيدحسن1 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي السلام عليكم 
تم رفع الملف الخاص بالحسابات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*إلى الأخ سيدحسن1*

أخي سيد حسن ...

قمت بتحميل الملف والاطلاع على المشروع, ونشفت عيوني وما كنت أشوف النظام الي يخدم الحيز g214 الي طلبته!!!

على كل رح أعطيك عدة أمثلة ونمشي خطوة خطوة.

مثال1: من النظام AHU-31-FCU نجد أن المنطقة Zone1 فيها حيز واحد فقط اسمه AHU-31-G061 , لذلك عند توليد تقرير النتائج لهذا النظام(بعد اختيار الخيارين System Sizing Summary و Zone Sizing Summary) تعطيك الصفحة الأولى أن الاستطاعة الكلية للنظام 13 طن بتدفق كلي 2776 قدم مكعب/دقيقة, ومن الصفحة الثانية للتقرير من الجدول Terminal Unit Sizing Data- Cooling نجد أن استطاعة المنطقة ذات الرقم Zone1 هي 22.6 MBH ومن الجدول Space Load and Airflows نجد أن المنطقة Zone1 التي تخدم الحيز AHU-31-G061 يلزمها تدفق 775 قدم مكعب/دقيقة وهو الذي يهمك يا أخي, لأن القيم التي تهمك هي الاستطاعة الكلية للجهاز, والتدفق اللازم لكل حيز

مثال2: من النظام AHU-50-FCU نجد أن المنطقة Zone8 تخدم حيزين هما: AHU-50-G226 و AHU-50-G232, وبعد توليد النتائج كما في المثال السابق نجد من الصفحة الأولى أن استطاعة الجهاز الكلية هي 22.1 طن والتدفق الكلي 4742 قدم مكعب/دقيقة, ومن الصفحة الثانية للتقرير من الجدول Terminal Unit Sizing Data - Cooling نجد أن الاستطاعة الكلية للمنطقة Zone8 هي 9.3 MBH ومن الجدول Space Loads and Airflows نجد أن للمنطقة Zone8 حيزان كما ذكرنا: الأول AHU-50-G226 يحتاج تدفق 117 قدم مكعب/دقيقة واستطاعة محسوسة 2.4 MBH, والحيز الثاني AHU-50-G232 يحتاج لتدفق 231 قدم مكعب/دقيقة واستطاعة محسوسة 4.7 MBH, ولا يعطيك استطاعة التبريد الكلية لكل حيز وإنما الاستطاعة المحسوسة فقط لأن الاستطاعة المحسوسة هي التي تؤثر على قيمة التدفق المطلوب للحيز.

أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في الشرح وإيصال المعلومة, وأكرر يا أخي إذا مازال لديك أي استفسار أنا جاهز :56:


----------



## سيدحسن1 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

نعم يا أخي وفقت في الشرح والحمدالله
ولااملك غير اني اقول لك جزاك الله خيرا
وتسلم لي عينيك ياهندسة من كل سوء
والي لقاء اخرقريب في سؤالا اخر


----------



## حسام محمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز ميكانيزم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
نزلت مثال موجود بالمنتدى باسم ( شرح الجزء الثالث من برنامج الهاب ) وهو بالمواضيع المثبتة
ولكن لما حملت الملف طلع عبارة عن ملفات صوتية بالاضافة لمشروع بالاكسيس 
وبصراحة مافهمت شي منو ولا كان يفتح ع برنامج الهاب اللي عندي مع انو بنفس الاصدار 
الرجاء المساعدة يا أخي ميكانيزم 
واذا في عندك مشروع انت مشتغلو ع الهاب لو سمحتو ترفعو ع المنتدى مع شرح طريقة كيف بدي شغلو 
لو تكرمت علينا يا أخي الغالي 
والله يبارك فيك يارب 
والف شكر سلف 
اخوك حسام


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## حسام محمد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز ميكانيزم 
الله يعطيك العافية يا رب 
بتمنى عليكي يا أخي الغالي انو تجاوبني ع سؤالي لو سمحت
وشكرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ حسام محمد...

أعتذر عن تأخري في الإجابة عن استفسارك,
بالنسبة للمشروع الموجود في موضوع شرح برنامج الهاب فقد تم نسخه بطريقة خاطئة, وهي نسخ المجلد بكامل ملفاته ثم ضغطه ورفعه على الرابط, وكما هو مذكور في المشاركة الثانية من نفس الموضوع عليك نسخ المجلد (مفكوك الضغط) ضمن مجلد Projects التابع للبرنامج (أي ضمن المسار C:\E20-II\Projects) ثم شغل البرنامج وحدد الخيار Find وابحث عن المجلد وحدده عندها سيفتح المشروع, وكما ذكرت لك فإن المشروع محفوظ بطريقة خاطئة, حيث يجب أن تتم أرشفة المشروع عن طريق خيار موجود بالهاب نفسه وعندها يسهل نسخه...

على كل يا أخي جرب ما ذكرته لك, وإن لم تنفع الطريقة سأحاول أرشفة الملف عندي ورفعه لك من جديد,

وبالنسبة للمشاريع سأحاول إن شاء الله رفع مشاريع ليستفيد منها أعضاء المنتدى عما قريب


----------



## عطى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الربط غير شغال ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسام محمد (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي ميكانيزم 
مشي الحال واشتغل المثال 
بارك الله فيك وبانتظار جديدك عما قريب إن شاء الله


----------



## حسام محمد (12 نوفمبر 2010)

وبالنسبة للأخ عطى 
أخي الكريم الرابط شغال 100%


----------



## Ali_haya (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*الاخ ميكانيزم اللهم فرج كربك ان شاء الله.
*


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ali_haya قال:


> *الاخ ميكانيزم اللهم فرج كربك ان شاء الله.
> *



بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## جسر الأمل (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*مجهود مميز وراقي ورائع...!بارك الله فيك وزادك علما وفضلا!*


----------



## محب الحرمين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 

فعلا كنت محتاج الموضوع ده


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

محب الحرمين قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> فعلا كنت محتاج الموضوع ده



العفو يا أخي


----------



## سيدحسن1 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي كيف حالك لعلك بخير
بالنسبة summer design DB هل هي درجة الحرارة التصميمية الدخلية للمكان المراد تكييف ؟
لان المشروع اللي معاية المصصم علي الهاب كاتبها 105ف وفي المواصفة كاتب الخارجية هي 107ف والداخلية 75ف ؟وهل هي تؤثر تاثير كبير؟ لان هناك اختلاف كبير بين حسابات الTENDER وبين حسابات المقاول هل ممكن تكون هذه النقطة هي السبب؟


----------



## سيدحسن1 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

معذرة خاطئ في الكتابة 
في المواصفة الخارجية هي 105ف والداخلية هي 75ف


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكاقوى (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس


----------



## سيدحسن1 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هندسة ميكانيزم ما عهدنا عليك التأخر في الرد لعل المانع خير ان شاء الله


----------



## الرعب القسامي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

يا ريت تجديد الربط وشكرا ...ز


----------



## e-rsha (22 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر لما تقدموه من منفعة -- شكرا لكم


----------



## سامر الشام (22 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم لا استطيع رفع المثال المحلول وانا بحاجة الية كثيرا

ارجو شرح الطريقة واجرك على الله او ارسالة على بريدي الالكتروني


----------



## مهندس بديع (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله جهودك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ياحبذا لو ترفعه على رابط ال 4shared لان جميع الروابط غير شغالة معي . وشكرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

اعتذر من الأخوة الكرام الذين طلبوا رفع الملف مرة أخرى ... لأن الملف غير متوفر عندي حاليا


أتمنى من الأخوة الذين حملوا الملف رفعه مرة أخرى


----------



## شرشر الجديد (1 يناير 2012)

ممكن اقول سؤال مهم
عايز اعمل حسابات علي جهاز الشغل وبعد كدة انقل الحسابات علي جهاز تاني يعرف يتعرف ع الملف اللي محسوب ب الهاب اعمل اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الرجاء رفع الملف مرة اخري
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (1 يناير 2012)

شرشر الجديد قال:


> ممكن اقول سؤال مهم
> عايز اعمل حسابات علي جهاز الشغل وبعد كدة انقل الحسابات علي جهاز تاني يعرف يتعرف ع الملف اللي محسوب ب الهاب اعمل اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الرجاء رفع الملف مرة اخري
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



بعد الانتهاء من المشروع وحفظه ... اذهب إلى قائمة project وثم الأمر archive HAP data ثم save يقوم البرنامج بحفظ المشروع بصيغة E3A ... انقل هذا الملف إلى أي جهاز آخر, ثم في الجهاز الجديد وبعد فتح مشروع جديد ومن القائمة project الأمر retrieve HAP data ثم حدد المشروع المنقول ثم open واحفظ المشروع مباشرة على الجهاز الجديد


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (1 يناير 2012)

هذا رابط للمثال مرفوع على موقع المهندسين العرب:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/47386_01325409690.rar


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا استاذنا


----------



## boughandora (1 يناير 2012)

الأستاذ الفاضل / أسامة الحلبي :
تحية طيبة وبعد :
اشكرك جزيل الشكر ، ولو قلنا لك كل عبارات الشكر ما أوفيناك حقك ، موضوعك مهم ومفيد جدا أرجوا من الله أن يوفقك ويخلص كربك ويزيح غمتك ويفرج همك ،لك مني اسمي معاني الشكر والأحترام


----------



## محمد العطفي (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ben_sala7 (1 فبراير 2012)

ممكن اعادة رفع الموضوع لو سمحت


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (1 فبراير 2012)

ben_sala7 قال:


> ممكن اعادة رفع الموضوع لو سمحت



حمل المثال من مشاركتي الأخيرة



أسامة الحلبي قال:


> هذا رابط للمثال مرفوع على موقع المهندسين العرب:
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/47386_01325409690.rar


----------



## ADHAMM (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا

م/ الحلبي علي هذا الموضوع وايضا علي متابعة الموضوع والردود


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (5 فبراير 2012)

لك منا الشكر والتقدير 
وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي . ولكن يا حبذا لو رفعت الملف على ال4shared يكون أفضل . وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (5 فبراير 2012)

اللهم فارج الهم كاشف الغم فرج عن أخينا ما أهم 
وقل اللهم إني أعوذبك من الهم والحزن ومن العجز والكسل ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال . خصوصا بعد صلاتي الفجر والمغرب


----------



## elyazidmohamed (8 فبراير 2012)

يا اخى ولا رابط شغال


----------



## eng.sherif_159 (9 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ياباش مهندس اسامه يارت تبعت الوابط تاني لان الروابط مش شغاله او تقريبا الملف اتمسح ولكم جزيل الشكر والحترام والتقدير


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (9 فبراير 2012)

تم تجديد الروابط ... مع الشكر للعزيز Zanitty​


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fathi alzoiy (10 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزك الف خير عن كل محتاج لهذا الموضوع المهم والقيم


----------



## ابونورالهدى (12 فبراير 2012)

اخي الفاضل الف الف شكرلك واتمنى لك من الله التوفيق في كل خطوة تخطوها وفيها رضى الله


----------



## ghost man (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## naglaa mostafa (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (3 مايو 2012)

*الاخ الكريم اسامة الحلبي أحسنت وبارك الله بك على هذا المجهود الرائع واسال الله لك التوفيق الدائم والرضا والقبول *


----------



## مؤيد غازي (5 مايو 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## احمدعبدالمعطى (6 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم اعزائى 
لى سؤال ملح جدا وهو كيف يتم ملئ الجدول الخاص ب infilteration فى برنامج الهاب وارجوا الايضاح جدا عشان انا مبتدئ 

وشكرا


----------



## ساكانا (7 مايو 2012)

مشكور اخي، والله يعطيك العافية .... 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ساكانا (7 مايو 2012)

مشكور اخي، والله يعطيك العافية .... 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zanitty (20 يونيو 2012)

صاحب هذا الموضوع فى الاسر فرج الله كربه و كرب كل حبيس
الموضوع للرفع حتى يراه اكبر قدر من الاعضاء فيكون صدقه جاريه له 

اللهم فك اسره


----------



## Hasan Kuntar (21 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم 

انا لسا مبتدأ في برنامج الهاب وأرجو منكم تزويدي بأمثلة أو شرح مفصل للبرنامج 

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Hasan Kuntar (21 يونيو 2012)

الملفات المحملة بالرابط لا تعمل أرجو منكم افادتي برابط أخر جزاكم الله الخير


----------



## القمر الذهبى (22 يونيو 2012)

الله ينور عليك​


----------



## amnshsh2 (10 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## hany27 (15 يوليو 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر جودة (16 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mechanical_man (26 أغسطس 2012)

اللهم اجزهم بالحسنات احسانا وبالسيئات عفوا و غفرانا


----------



## nofal (26 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 أغسطس 2012)

اللهم فارج الهم و الغم ، رحمن الدنيا و الآخرة و رحيمهما، فالق الحب و النوي ، فالق الإصباح ، رب السموات السبع رب العرش العظيم ، القاهر فوق عبادك ، يا من تذل له أعناق الجبابرة 
فرج عن زميلنا م أسامه الحلبي و عن الشعب السوري و عن كل مسلم كربته
أنت غياث المستغيثين 
و صل اللهم على حبيبك المصطفي محمد و سلم تسليما كثيرا الي يوم الدين


----------



## qmoussa (27 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور جدا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (27 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا لكن اخى الملف عندى مفهوش شرح او صور ده تقرير فقط عن الهاب و لا يوجد صور هل يوجد خطاء عندى؟


----------



## mahmood mrbd (27 أغسطس 2012)

اخي العزيز فرج الله همك جزاك كل الخير ....اخي تم التحميل ولكن لا صور ولا شرح يعني مو مثل ما يقول الاخوان فقط جداول الخاصة بالشبابيك والجدران....ماشفت اي صورة..ارجو من الاخ اسامة الحلبي اعادة تحميل اللرابط لان والله محتاج لهذا الشرح لاني اريد استخدام هذا البرنامج لكن ما اعرف...وانا مهندس تكييف فارجو المساعدة ارجو المساعدة ومن الجميع


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (29 أغسطس 2012)

رجاء اعادة رفع الملف للاهميه و شكرا


----------



## اسلام عمار (29 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن باشا مهندس اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## abdelsalamn (31 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## abdelsalamn (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## Ma7ame7o (3 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 
ارجوا الافادة ما المقصود ب winter coincident WB فى بيانات الطقس


----------



## عبدة حمدى (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي النمر (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (21 أكتوبر 2012)

Ma7ame7o قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
> ارجوا الافادة ما المقصود ب winter coincident WB فى بيانات الطقس



أي درجة الحرارة الرطبة المقابلة لدرجة الحرارة الجافة شتاءاً


----------



## essam ahmed 2009 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## esameraboud (1 نوفمبر 2012)

شباب بدنا شرح لبرنامج elite للتكييف
و يا ريت اذا في مشروع مشروح بكون فضلتوا علينا
و شكرا


----------



## سماح_محمد (21 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (11 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## shahbaa (28 مارس 2013)

يسلمووووووووووووووووو اخي


----------



## ABKRENO (14 يونيو 2013)

الله يفتح عليك ويذيدك من علمة . والله انى اعجز عن ايجاد الكلمات التى اعبر لك بها عن شكرى وتقديرى لهذا العمل واسأل الله عز وجل ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك . ونرجو منك ان تضيف مشاريع اخرى مثل فيلا مثلاً موضحة بالرسم ببرنامج cad وثم إجراء الحسابات لها ونتمنى من الله ثم منك ان تكمل هذا الموضوع .
وتقبل خالص تحياتى ......


----------



## mahmood mrbd (15 يونيو 2013)

اين الرابط واين المثال الموجود فقط جدول بدون شرح ارجو اعادة تنزيل رابط فيه المثال كامل الشرح


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (15 يونيو 2013)

أسأل الله عز وجل أن يسعدك في الدنيا والآخرة يا م / أسامة


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (15 يونيو 2013)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> اين الرابط واين المثال الموجود فقط جدول بدون شرح ارجو اعادة تنزيل رابط فيه المثال كامل الشرح



المثال من رفع م أسامه على الرابط التالي وهو يعمل حتى اللحظة
مخزن مركز تحميل صور ملفات العاب فلاش فيديو | HAP example.doc


----------



## mahmood mrbd (16 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي على الرابط


----------



## عمر قفش (16 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخي


----------



## al-senator (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كُل خير


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (2 يناير 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## tdreeb (14 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اعادة رفع الملفات 
و شكرا


----------



## الشامي0 (17 مايو 2014)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الملف


----------



## abdomohamed (19 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## rockk (21 يونيو 2014)

شرح رائع 
شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## AHMADBHIT (22 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## agordat1977 (22 يونيو 2014)

tdreeb قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن اعادة رفع الملفات
> و شكرا



برجاء رفع الشرح مرة اّخرى


----------



## البراء سامح (28 يونيو 2014)

مشكور اخى الفاضل تم التحميل بنجاح


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (30 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## حسين شرادقه (18 سبتمبر 2014)

سيدحسن1 قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/SMrEPCee/sayed.html


الرجاء اضافه المخطط لل مثال


----------



## حسين شرادقه (18 سبتمبر 2014)

وفقك الله الرجاء اضافه المخطط


----------



## ammar-sl (27 سبتمبر 2014)

لو سمحت أخي الكريم

كمية الهواء (Designe Air Flow) أكبر بكثير مما في الكاتالوجات من أجل نفس سعة التبريد

هل من توضيح لذلك؟؟


----------



## هشام بدرى (19 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (22 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مستريورك (23 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engkafa81 (16 يناير 2015)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## raef radwan (27 فبراير 2015)

*أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يفرج همك ويرفع عنك كربك​*


----------



## Mohamed_ali1981 (6 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك 
و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## AHMAD ELNGAR (27 يناير 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

